# ahrtal riders



## timo13 (18. Januar 2005)

wohne im ahrtal und suche schöne singeltra. oder abfahrten.weiß einer wo es sowas hier gibt.  

danke


----------



## Siebenberg (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Eine Abdfahrt kann ich dir aufjedenfall empfehlen. Vom Steinerberg den 1'er und später den M3 Wanderweg weiter Richtung Schroek. Hier kann man dann entweder Runter zur Jugendherberge an der Ahr oder einen schmalen Pfad (glaube den 6'er und später den 2'er und 1'er Wanderweg) nach Mayschoß weiter. Sehr schöner Saumpfad der kaum an Höhe gewinnt o verliert.
Ansonsten kenne ich in der Gegend nur noch den Karl-Kaufmann-Weg von Ahrbrück an der Teufelsley vorbei bis zur Hohen Acht. Der ist als CC Weg aber auch nicht schlecht.

Gruss Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneifel (19. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin,

zB. Von Ramersbach zum Krausberg und dann runter nach Dernau- recht heftig!!
oder von Ramersbach runter zum Kalvarienberg u. durch's Maibachklamm (jede Menge kleine Stege über den Bach).
In unserer Gegend gibt es jede Menge gute Srecken.

gruss eifelbaer


----------



## Handlampe (2. Februar 2005)

Hi timo

Schau doch mal bei uns rein : Team Tomburg 

Wir fahren regelmässig im Ahrtal. Hier z.b. der Bericht  unserer letzten Tour im Ahrtal.

Übrigens gibt es am 20.3. eine große Trailrunde ab Dernau. Fahrtechnisch wird es schon ein wenig schwieriger werden, wenn du Lust hast kannst du dich hier  anmelden


----------



## schneifel (2. Februar 2005)

Hi Uwe,

hab mich mal eingetragen... hoffe es klappt.
So kann ich meine Trinkflasche ja wiederfinden. 

Muss bis dahin allerdings noch üben damit der Salto bei der TT Jubiläumstour
nicht zur Regelmässigkeit wird.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi timo
> 
> Schau doch mal bei uns rein : Team Tomburg
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, der kalte Krieg (irgendwie passend zur letzten Tour) ist zu Ende und die Abschreckung ist vorbei.


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (13. März 2006)

so, um den alten thread nochmal aufzumachen ...wenn irgendjemand nochmal eine tour durch's ahrtal plan, lasst's mich doch wissen, würde mich gerne anschließen. 
grüße, markus


----------



## eifelghost (21. März 2006)

Hej Timo,
auf einem Rückweg aus Königsfeld oder Ramersbach empfehle ich den Lenné-Weg.
Kurz unterhalb des Steckenberg einsetzen und nach links bis Paradieswiese     (nähe Neuenahrer-Berg) durchziehen...
Auch nicht schlecht ist der Georg-Kreuzberg-Weg (gleiche Ecke), nur von oben schwerer zu finden und  etwas kürzer.

Der Schrock irgendwo über Altenahr ist natürlich immer einen Aufstieg zum Steiner Berg wert.

Gruß
André


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (22. März 2006)

eifelghost schrieb:
			
		

> Hej Timo,
> auf einem Rückweg aus Königsfeld oder Ramersbach empfehle ich den Lenné-Weg.
> Kurz unterhalb des Steckenberg einsetzen und nach links bis Paradieswiese     (nähe Neuenahrer-Berg) durchziehen...
> Auch nicht schlecht ist der Georg-Kreuzberg-Weg (gleiche Ecke), nur von oben schwerer zu finden und  etwas kürzer.
> ...


das kann ich durchaus nachempfinden..super abfahrten, schön singletrailig 
aber ist's nicht viel schöner den schrock runterzufahren als hochzudämpfen?  
offensichtlich sind doch mehrere ahrtal-biker hier unterwegs...vielleicht sollte man mal über eine gemeinsame tour nachdenken? fänd ich super sowas in der art wie die siebengebirgstourer mit ihrer feierabendrunde im ahrtal auf die beine (bzw. stollen  ) zu stellen.
gruß markus


----------



## eifelghost (23. März 2006)

Ahrtal-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> das kann ich durchaus nachempfinden..super abfahrten, schön singletrailig
> aber ist's nicht viel schöner den schrock runterzufahren als hochzudämpfen?
> offensichtlich sind doch mehrere ahrtal-biker hier unterwegs...vielleicht sollte man mal über eine gemeinsame tour nachdenken? fänd ich super sowas in der art wie die siebengebirgstourer mit ihrer feierabendrunde im ahrtal auf die beine (bzw. stollen  ) zu stellen.
> gruß markus



Ääh, da hast Du mich "Mistverstanden" natürlich runterfahren nicht hochkraxeln. (vom Steiner Berg kommend quasi als Schmankerl...)

Nach der Uhrumstellung ergibt sich vielleicht mal unter der Woche die Möglichkeit. 
Aktuell wollen wir Sonntagmorgen los. 

Interesse?

Gruß
André


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (24. März 2006)

eifelghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ääh, da hast Du mich "Mistverstanden" natürlich runterfahren nicht hochkraxeln. (vom Steiner Berg kommend quasi als Schmankerl...)
> 
> Nach der Uhrumstellung ergibt sich vielleicht mal unter der Woche die Möglichkeit.
> Aktuell wollen wir Sonntagmorgen los.
> ...


Mist, ja, interesse, muß aber leider arbeiten  . Aber auf die Zeitumstellung freu ich mich auch schon. Also bitte beim nächsten mal nochmal nachhören, bin auf jeden Fall dabei, sofern's mir möglich ist!
Viel Spass am Sonntag, berichte mal!
(P.S. wer ist 'wir'?)
Grüße, markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (28. März 2006)

eifelghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ääh, da hast Du mich "Mistverstanden" natürlich runterfahren nicht hochkraxeln. (vom Steiner Berg kommend quasi als Schmankerl...)
> 
> Nach der Uhrumstellung ergibt sich vielleicht mal unter der Woche die Möglichkeit.
> Aktuell wollen wir Sonntagmorgen los.
> ...


nun? wie war's? habt ihr eine tour gemacht? berichte mal, welchen weg ihr eingeschlagen habt und mit welcher gruppe du unterwegs warst...würde mich das nächste mal dann ggf. gerne anschließen...
gruß, markus


----------



## eifelghost (28. März 2006)

Hallo Markus,

war durch "berufliches Spontanverreisen" verhindert. 
(Bin seit gestern abend erst wieder im Lande)

 Vorr. am nächsten Wochenende geht erst wieder was. 

Gruß
André


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. März 2006)

Für uns, das Mountainbike-Team Meckenheim (MTM), wäre es auch interessant zu erfahren, was sich in unserer unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft so alles tut. Zumal sich dieser Thread hier in einem anderen Forumsbereich findet, wäre ggf. ein entsprechender Hinweis im LMB informativ. 

Und die "Ahrtal Riders"  sind gern gesehene Gäste bei den wöchentlichen MTM-Touren  ! Infos ggf. im LMB oder im MTM-Thread.


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (29. März 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Für uns, das Mountainbike-Team Meckenheim (MTM), wäre es auch interessant zu erfahren, was sich in unserer unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft so alles tut. Zumal sich dieser Thread hier in einem anderen Forumsbereich findet, wäre ggf. ein entsprechender Hinweis im LMB informativ.
> 
> Und die "Ahrtal Riders"  sind gern gesehene Gäste bei den wöchentlichen MTM-Touren  ! Infos ggf. im LMB oder im MTM-Thread.


na, da sag ich mal danke für die nette einladung, werde ggf. mal draufzurück kommen, wenn ich etwas im lmb entdecke und man einfach so dazu stoßen darf als relativer neuling ;-)
grüße, markus


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. März 2006)

Na, gerne doch  ! Wir sind grundsätzlich jeden Mittwoch (ggf. Ausweichtag ist der Donnerstag) unterwegs, zusätzlich auch an dem ein oder anderen WE.

Üblicherweise stehen die Termine im LMB (in letzter Zeit haben wir da etwas geschludert   und gelegentlich nur interne Infos versandt, ändert sich aber wieder). 

Gäste gern gesehen -> alle fahren gemeinsam los, alle kommen auch gemeinsam an  !


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Nachbarn ,

das Team Tomburg Light macht einen kleinen Soft-Ausflug an die Ahr. Bei Interesse gibt es hier mehr nachzulesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (2. August 2006)

Am Sonntag fallen Horden von Mountainbikern in Euer Ahrtal ein  (guckst Du hier). Und wo sind die Lokalmatadoren......?


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (9. August 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag fallen Horden von Mountainbikern in Euer Ahrtal ein  (guckst Du hier). Und wo sind die Lokalmatadoren......?


ach, hör bloß auf, bin völlig deprimiert. ich hatte urlaub und mir prompt in der ersten woche bei bestem wetter ne sommergrippe eingehandelt und pausiere z.zt. noch, damit auch das letzte virchen in meinem körper den geist aufgibt. werde ab dem wochendene wieder starten und muß mal wieder ein bißchen was für die kondition tun.
wäre gerne bei der 'großveranstalung' dabei gewesen...
bis bald mal, gruß markus


----------

